# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  'Babam Abdülaziz'in bileklerini keserlerken gördüm'

## bozok

*135 yıl sonra ortaya çıkan tanıklık*



*ğBabam Abdülazizğin bileklerini keserlerken gördümğ*

3 Ekim 2011 *12:21*

1876ğda odasında iki bileği kesilmiş bulunan Sultan Abdülazizğin kızı Nazime Sultanğın babasının ölümünü gördüğü ortaya çıktı.

*Osmanlı padişahları nasıl öldü?*

Gördüklerini 1940ğda Beyrutlu yazar Adil Sulhğa anlatan Nazime Sultan, babasını iri yapılı 8 kişinin sarayda yakalayarak usturayla bileklerini kestiğini söylemiş.

Vatan Gazetesi'nin haberine göre, Son Halife Abdülmecidğin de babası olan Sultan Abdülaziz 30 Mayıs 1876ğda tahttan indirilmesinden 4 gün sonra gözaltında tutulduğu Ortaköyğdeki Feriye Sarayığnda sakalını kesmek için bir makas istemiş ve o makasla iki bileğini keserek intihar etmişti. Abdülazizğin ölüm raporlarında iki bileğini kendisinin kesmiş olamayacağı ve dolayısıyla öldürüldüğü iddia edildi, Padişahğın annesi Pertevniyal Sultan da oğlunun 3 kişi tarafından öldürüldüğünü söyleyerek bu iddiaya destek vermişti.

Abdülazizğden 5 yıl sonra tahta çıkan yeğeni 2. Abdülhamit amcasının karanlık ölümüne çok üzüldüğü için bu işte adı geçen tanzimatın önemli ismi eski sadrazamlar Mithat Paşa, Hüseyin Avni Paşa, Mütercim Mehmed Rüşdi Paşa, Abdülazizğin tahttan indirilmesine fetva veren şeyhülislam Hasan Hayrullah Efendi ve bir çok askerle sivilin meşhur Yıldız Mahkemesiğnde yargılanarak cezalandırılmasına sebep oldu. Ancak Sultan Abdülazizğin sır ölümü bu yargılama sonucunda da aydınlatılamadı.

*Beyrutğta yaşadı*

Yedikıta Kültür ve Tarih Dergisi bu ay piyasaya çıkan yeni sayısında tarihçi-yazar ümer Faruk Yılmazğın bulduğu ve Türk basınında ilk kez yayınlanan bir belgeyle sır ölümün perde arkasını araladı. İddiaya göre Padişah Abdülazizğin 3. eşi Hayran-ı Dil Sultanğdan olan kızı Nazime Sultan bu cinayeti görmüş ve yaşadığı Beyrutğta bunu birine anlatmıştı. Babası öldürüldüğünde 10 yaşında olan Nazime Sultan, 1924ğte saltanat sürgüne gönderildiğinde ise Beyrutğa yerleşti ve Damad Ali Halid Paşa ile evlendi. 1947ğye kadar yaşayan Nazime Sultan Beyrutğun Cünye kasabasında 80 yaşındayken vefat etti. Nazime Sultan bu çok tartışılan ölümü 1940ğda yakın dostları olan yazar Adil Sulh Beyğe bir sohbet sırasında anlattı. Adil Sulhğun oğlu Munah Sulh babasının ölümünden sonra babasının kütüphanesinde bulduğu bu bilgileri tarihçi yazar Halid Ziyade ile yıllar sonra 1991ğde El Hayat Gazetesiğnde yayınladı ama bu bilgiler Türkiyeğde kimseye ulaşmadı.

*ğBabamı sekiz kişi öldürdüğ
*
ümer Faruk Yılmazğın bu bilgilere ulaşarak yazdığı makale Sultan Abdülazizğin ölümünden 135 yıl sonra yeni bir kanıtı gün yüzüne çıkardı. Babasının öldürülüşüne tanık olan Nazime Sultan gördüklerini şöyle anlatmış,

ğBir gün babam sarayın salonlarından birinde oturuyordu. Ben de hemen yanı başında idim. O zaman on yaşında idim. Birden yanımıza pehlivan gibi sekiz adam girdi. Kuvvetli ve kötü niyetli oldukları belli oluyordu. Babam onları görünce kötü niyetli olduklarını anladı. Kurtulmaya çalışarak ayağa kalktı. Adamlar ilerlemeye başladılar. Bir taraftan da babamdan gelecek bir mukavemete karşı ihtiyatla hareket ediyorlardı. Babam büyük cüsseli, sağlam bünyeli ve güçlü pehlivanlardandı. Birkaç oyuna getirme teşebbüsünden sonra babam adamlardan uzaklaşarak sarayın bir üst katına çıkaran seyyar merdivenin olduğu yere ulaşmayı başardı. Ancak oraya varınca şaşırdı kaldı. üünkü merdiven yerinde yoktu. İhtiyat olsun diye komplocular onu kaldırmışlardı. Sonra durdu ve yüksek bir sesle haykırdı: ğBurada merdiven vardı. Kim aldı?ğ Bu soruyu tekrar tekrar sordu. Telaşla sarayın salonlarında dolaşmaya başladı. Adamlar da arkasından onu takip ediyorlardı. Gördüğüm bu sahne beni korkuttu. Kapılardan birinin örtüsünü kendime siper ederek olup biteni izlemeye başladım. Nihayet adamlar babamın şiddetli mukavemetinden sonra onu bir köşede sıkıştırarak ele geçirdiler. Sonra sırt üstü yere yatırdılar. İkisi sağ koluna, ikisi sol koluna, ikisi sağ ayağına, ikisi sol ayağına oturdular. İçlerinden biri bir ustura ile iki elinin atardamarlarını kesti. üok kan kaybedinceye kadar üzerinden inmediler. Babam bu hal üzere ruhunu teslim etti. Sonra onu pencerelerden birinin perdesine sardılar. Girişte olan karakola götürdüler. Mithat Paşa da orada idi. Babama karşı niyetlerinin kötü olduğu baştan belli idi. Zira babam halğ edildikten sonra münadileri mahallelere gönderip ğSultan Abdülaziz öldü. Sultan Murad onun yerine geçtiğ diye nida ettirdiler.ğ
*
Sultan Abdülaziz kimdir?*

32. Osmanlı padişahı ve 111. İslam halifesi olan Abdülaziz II. Mahmut ve Pertevniyal Sultanğın çocuğu, Abdülmecidğin kardeşidir. Abdülaziz 25 Haziran 1861 tarihinde kardeşinin ölümü üzerine, 31 yaşındayken tahta geçti. 15 yıl tahtta kalan Sultan Abdülaziz, Osmanlı donanması ve ordusunun modernizasyonu, Osmanlı Bankasığnın açılması, sayıştay ve danıştay benzeri kurumlar ile itfaiye kurulması gibi önemli işlere imza attı. Yavuz Sultan Selimğden sonra Mısırğı ve Avrupağyı ziyaret eden ilk ve tek Osmanlı Padişahı olan Abdülaziz, 1867ğde Napolyonğun daveti üzerine Parisğte açılan bir sergiye katıldı ve İngiltere, Belçika, Almanya, Avusturya-Macaristanğa giderek temaslarda bulundu. Bundan 4 yıl önce Topkapı Sarayı Müzesiğnin deposunda annesi Pertevniyal Sultanğın sakladığı Abdülaziz öldürüldüğünde üstünde olan kanlı elbiseler ortaya çıkmıştı.

*MYNET*

----------

